# Doctor says no sex



## mommycc

I am 20 weeks along. And everything was going normal. Until last night during sex I started bleeding (not spotting but also not real heavy). My partner and I were scared to death.

Everything turned out ok thankfully. The Dr. said that it is cause my partners penis is real big and it was actually hitting and stretching my cervix and that caused bleeding. So, no more sex. My partner is bummed but understanding.

I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced anything like this? And how they dealt with it.


----------



## Missi

mommycc said:


> I am 20 weeks along. And everything was going normal. Until last night during sex I started bleeding (not spotting but also not real heavy). My partner and I were scared to death.
> 
> Everything turned out ok thankfully. The Dr. said that it is cause my partners penis is real big and it was actually hitting and stretching my cervix and that caused bleeding. So, no more sex. My partner is bummed but understanding.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced anything like this? And how they dealt with it.

I've had a similar experience. Had been bleeding from 6 weeks into the pregnancy and had some bleeding after sex too (although only sometimes). GP had a look at my cervix with a speculum and referred me to a gynaecologist and we were told to avoid intercourse. The Gynae Dr said that the bleeding was coming from the placenta rather than the cervix and we still needed to avoid sex until I have been 'bleeding free' for 28 days :dohh:

As I have not been 'bleeding free' for more than 19 days during the whole pregnancy therefore we are not allowed to have sex. It is very fustrating but DH is more than happy to 'trade favours'. I am now having some wonderful back massages:blush: (in exchange for different types of massages)


----------



## stardust599

I haven't had this. But it looks like it's just penetration that your DR has banned - there's lots of other fun you can have hun 
xxx


----------



## Xanth

yes we had the same from around 27 weeks :nope:
I agree with the other ladies though, there are other things you can do :thumbup:


----------



## secretbaby

I have been 'no sex' since the beginning as I lost my son last year to PPROM which can be caused by infection so no baths or no sex to be on the safe side. My oh is quite understanding he knows it is 'doctors orders' no a reflection of my feelings towards him. Its like that old song 'safe sex don't mean no sex it just means use your imagination' kind of the same thing - no penetration just means more imaginitive means may need to be employed!!!


----------



## November1984

I abstain from sex while pregnant because I am tiny down there :blush: and he is quite the opposite. I am so afraid, plus it's immensely uncomfortable especially when I am squished from baby.

You guys will be okay, try other things...I am so tired though my OH just watches adult films to get..um comfortable.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

We are banned too from when i got my bfp. We are 23.5 weeks now, so it's been a while. My husband has been very understanding. He values his child's life more than anything i can do for him. It is hard but you'll get through it and he'll appreciate it all the more after baby is born :)


----------



## Alias

I would think the bleeding is from the placenta, not the cervix. I had placenta previa (placenta covering the cervix) which meant a sex ban. We didn't find out until a week before the baby was born though!


----------



## lushious09

at the very start of my pregnancy we had problems with bleeding... it wasnt out major just after having sex id notice the tinyest amount of spotting and i mean tiny... it worried me but it never happend again!


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

OH and I are also on a sex ban, but not for the same reason as you. Ours is due to my cervical stitch. Since it was put in at 16 weeks, my OB made it clear that sex, orgasms and penetration were out of the question (and just in case we got other ideas, penetration also includes anal sex). ~

My OH has been lovely about the whole thing and hasn't complained once (in fact, I find that he takes it more serious than I do because he doesn't even join me when I joke about it). That said, we still try and maintain a sex life... iykwim.


----------

